# CA18DET swap begins for my G/Fs 1990 B12



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Just a few pics to share (nothing much)





















For you guys that even remotely attempt to do this swap, I will say a prayer for you all. I can recall offering to do the complete swap with parts included for $3500 and no one took advantage of it; I won't even make a harness for less than $500 let alone doing the complete swap (with parts included) for around $5k. This was a nightmare even for me with a total time of 26 hours (13 hours saturday and 13 hours on sunday). Not too much blood drawn this time around, maybe a couple of drops. Good luck and enjoy!

Dee


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

WOW!! g/f must be happy. How's it run? And did you make a new wire harness? where are those pics linked? I would like to get a better shot. What if I paid your airfare and beer tab and you came out here to do a swap? NW in the summer =


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Webfoot said:


> *WOW!! g/f must be happy. How's it run? And did you make a new wire harness? where are those pics linked? I would like to get a better shot. What if I paid your airfare and beer tab and you came out here to do a swap? NW in the summer =  *





> What if I paid your airand beer tab!!!!


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey Dee, what year did you get thoese OE wheels off of?

hey what about the red 90 on jacks.....what u going to do with that?? let me get this straight ..you have the red 4 dr. and you girl ,has the white one right?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> What if I paid your airfare and beer tab and you came out here to do a swap? NW in the summer =


 Sounds interesting! We'll cross that path when we get there! Anything is possible!


> hey Dee, what year did you get thoese OE wheels off of?


 It came off a 99 sentra SE and I purchased them from another board member last year.


> hey what about the red 90 on jacks.....what u going to do with that??


 The red one is my own and the white one is my woman's leisure car! She normally drives my Taurus SHO and I normally drive a pretty fast Hyundai Elantra. The red sentra gets the enigne that was getting built and the engine that's in the white car is the old engine that was in the silver car that was wrecked.


> How's it run?


 Car's not running just yet as I haven't even wire up the standalone. I chose not to use the pulsar harness this time around because I didn't feel like ripping out the dash, so I'm going to integrate the standalone into the 1990 sentra harness. SO pretty soon, I will have body harnesses for sale.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey , don't that elantra have the 3g, or a 4g? and that whole beer tab ... that might be pretty fun?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> hey , don't that elantra have the 3g, or a 4g? and that whole beer tab ... that might be pretty fun?


 My Elantra now sports a N/A mitsubishi 4G63 that will walk a B16 or an SR20 and this I know because I get to do it on a regular basis. I can't tel you guys they secret though, but it is a JDM piece!


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

aahh , the imfamous jdm cyclone motor, maybe?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I believe the cyclone is the JDM intake manifold for the 4G63T. Hmmmm, my younger son's Mirage has a 4G63 16 valve SOHC. That little sucker hauls some serious butt. Would love to know what that secret piece is.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

Nice work Dee. Just wondering how easy this swap would be with a car like mine, that is already wired, and has the n/a engine? 
Some food for thought if I decide to stay here for awhile. There are a ton of wrecked 1.8 200sx's around.


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *Car's not running just yet as I haven't even wire up the standalone. I chose not to use the pulsar harness this time around because I didn't feel like ripping out the dash, so I'm going to integrate the standalone into the 1990 sentra harness. SO pretty soon, I will have body harnesses for sale. *


D, you think you'll be ready for moroso?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Just wondering how easy this swap would be with a car like mine, that is already wired, and has the n/a engine?


 Wiring is not a problem as your platform is set-up already. But because of your wiring, you could either swap over to U12's harness and integrate into your car or have JWT or someone reprogram your ECU. I have two JWT ECUs that I'm not using anymore and am trying to get rid of them which is more of a 1st come 1st served type deal. Mechanicals for you "Bennitto" will be a direct changeover, but you must make sure you use whatever brackets your current car provides instead of the U12's.


> aahh , the imfamous jdm cyclone motor, maybe?


 Something even better!


> Would love to know what that secret piece is.


 This particular motor has 10.4:1 compression which brings power up to a staggering 160hp. There's also a 170hp version that I'm about get and completely finish off the rest of the wanna be fast N/A cars around with my homely looking Elantra. Secret shared ....................


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

damn man, you got a grip of toys!


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

> * What if I paid your airfare and beer tab and you came out here to do a swap? NW in the summer =  *


 you would do this stuff boost?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> you would do this stuff boost?


 As long as I'm getting paid, whatever is clever because when it's all said and done, one will be satisfied with the work done!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> D, you think you'll be ready for moroso?


 I'm trying, but the flange for the manifold won't be ready till monday next week, so we'll just have to see.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey i just noticed the inject,and air inlet is diff. now is that the det. ? because that can't be the one for the ca18de.....? or i'm i blind again????:balls:


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

The most CA16-18DE motors have the butterfly section (even the older ones). The intake plenum is different on the newer DET models, but the older DET plenums look exactly like the U.S. crossover plenums. There are CA18DE models with intake plenums with the throttle body facing the driver's side or brake booster.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

So Dee, are you going to use the same t-25,or you going to use a t-28,hybrid to3/o4 ,or a bad nasty?hehehe!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

T3/T04E 60-1!


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

WELL DAMN,DEE YOU ALMOST LEFT OUT THE SNORT OF WISKEY!


----------

